# Freight Car Graphics by Era



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I try to model the late 40s to mid 60s era of standard gauge railroading.

The types of frt cars found during this time frame is pretty easy to determine, but what about the graphics on the cars?

Example: B&O box cars that I remember looked like the following.

 

But what about these B&O box cars?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy 

Use Google to answer this stuff: 

==> http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...mEaAAAAIBAJ&sjid=CiUEAAAAIBAJ&pg=5677,1735832 
Ad from May 1947 for B&)O Sentinel Service 


From the B&O Timeline: 

1947 03 Sentinel Service introduced which assures shippers a definite delivery date. 

1950 Time Saver Service introduced for LCL promising second day service between NYC and Midwest cities.


----------

